# Work Truck Color



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I've become sick and tired of working out of a pickup and so have begun shopping vans. Sprinter would be my first choice but nobody's getting 36K from me and the used ones still aren't a bargain, but just now I drove past a beautiful fire engine red Chevy Express with a for sale sign on the window. Now, since the brain trust is gathered around the trough here at CT I thought I would pose this question to yous guys: Does color really matter? 

I do mostly service type work, and much of my clientele tends to be little old ladies.

Thanks in advance for the input as well as the forthcoming and very un deserved bad jokes :thumbup:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think red would work well, especially if your logos or lettering are suited to it. Definitely get noticed more than the plain white van.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree with Shane - it depends on your logo & lettering

Find the two pics from New Venture, you can see the difference. 

The one item that does matter, after you get past the aesthetics - is keeping it clean & not driving like an idiot, both of those will garner negative reviews for you


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> The one item that does matter, after you get past the aesthetics - is keeping it clean & not driving like an idiot, both of those will garner negative reviews for you



Crap you discovered my Achilles heel


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

Just dont put any flames on it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My GMC is Fire Red, I like it a lot.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get one of the old Ice Cream Vans, all ready has a PA to play music on, comes with a cooler and no matter where you go you will attract a crowd!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

White, White, White.

White looks the cleanest longer.

Wash a black car and a white car and look at them day after day and tell me which one looks dirtier each day.

White is the expected color of a company vehicle

White body parts are cheaper and more readily available. Try finding a tailgate for a red pick up truck. Then find one for a whire one. (I know this is a van and doesn't have a tailgate.)

White, white, white.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

white....boring..........


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

White Van = Creppy pedifile kind of ride.

White vans always have a cooler in the back and someone is always trying to sell some Angus from inside it!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Silver is the color that stays looking clean the longest....dirt blends in with it well.


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

my van is dark blue, which I like but does show road salt/dirt more than a white one.
White does not stand out though-most everyone has a white van it seems.
Your red will make you more recognizeable


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

white always has a profesional look to it


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

white, unless you have some company colors that work with it.


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with the white van maybe w/ red lettering or red van w/ white lettering. Just a matter of opinion i guess, i do have a white van w/ red & looks cool + stands out. P.s. that's from other people telling me not just my opinion. 

Hard to believe like the one guy said but white doesn't appear to look so dirty, now i do have my black grand national that shows dust 5 minutes after i wash it along with my black dodge pickup + the wifes black durango.


----------



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

White looks ok if it is professionally lettered and clean. Around here if it is an un-lettered white van it probably has 30 illegals inside and 15 ladders tied on top with one bungee cord.


----------



## Flatrooferstl (Dec 18, 2008)

white and silver are good colors for company vehicles i think


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

Out of the four color trucks I've had the TAN was the easiest to keep 'looking' clean, too bad it was a Mazda, :laughing: but by the time I got rid of the little 4 banger it had over 300,000 miles!
(1.Tan Mazda, 2.Black dodge, 3.White Silverado, and 4.Grey Silverado)

then I *wanted *a BLack Dodge Ram sport with the TAN Leather Interior so I didn't care what any body said, it looked cool for the first 2 years...every body would tell me to get a "real" truck because it had a short box!

ahhh! to be young again, when you wanted your work truck to look cool for going out!


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

My van is a dark silver-gray. Got a deal on it because the dealer couldn't sell it because of the color. I like standing out from the crowd a bit, it gets noticed more than the plain white vans.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

simplejack said:


> Out of the four color trucks I've had the TAN was the easiest to keep 'looking' clean, too bad it was a Mazda, :laughing: but by the time I got rid of the little 4 banger it had over 300,000 miles!
> (1.Tan Mazda, 2.Black dodge, 3.White Silverado, and 4.Grey Silverado)
> 
> then I *wanted *a BLack Dodge Ram sport with the TAN Leather Interior so I didn't care what any body said, it looked cool for the first 2 years...every body would tell me to get a "real" truck because it had a short box!
> ...


Funny you should say that. I had an employer a while back that was going to paint his van. He asked me what color he should paint it, something that would hid the dirt. I told him paint it dried mud. So he through some mud on his van, went and got a color match and painted it dried mud. You couldn't see dirt on it until you were on top of it. Surprised it didn't become a mainstream color.:laughing:


----------

